# Diving or spearfishing seminar



## ShaneLane (Aug 3, 2008)

WHEN AND WEAR


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

MBT was talking bout having another one next month. Last one was great.


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

Stop by MBT anytime and anyone there will be glad to run you through the basics.


----------

